# MARSOC Uniforms?



## CDK (Apr 19, 2018)

In most of the photos and recruitment videos I have seen the Raiders where BDUs. Is that the standard Raider Uniform instead of the OCPs or NWUs?


----------



## Gunz (Apr 19, 2018)

You mean MCCUUs?


----------



## AWP (Apr 19, 2018)

CDK said:


> In most of the photos and recruitment videos I have seen the Raiders where BDUs. Is that the standard Raider Uniform instead of the OCPs or NWUs?



OCP’s are Army.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 19, 2018)

And NWUs are Navy. MCCUUs are exclusive to the Marines and they hold the patent. I would suspect MARSOC CSOs could wear anything to conform to mission requirements. BTW, OP, why do you care, you're waiting to get into Air Force ROTC...😏😳


----------



## Border (Apr 19, 2018)

I am certain you could find this on Google but here ya go:

MARSOC Photos


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 19, 2018)




----------

